# Indio’s point.... is on point!



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

I let Indio out for his regular bathroom outing and this is what I saw 😀

https://youtu.be/8iEGyZ71op4


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh my, this is what you wanna see from a vizsla. any chance u can do some training with Indio and go maybe for hunt tests? it a great fun in my experience even for people who don`t hunt.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

So statuesque! I would love to know what he was watching!


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

It was a leaf on the ground! haha!


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Gabica, yes we want to try to take him to hunting field days. I have been doing research finding events!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well, u could have had a critter under the leaves. the way we have discovered that Miksa is very sensitive about even the smallest move and noises was exactly the same. your pup looks very promising and i hope u will find a place to train and go to events with him. it is an incredible fun, and i don`t hunt myself.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought maybe it was a squirrel or mouse that was being pointed, my two only raise their back leg when they're pointing something with fur rather than feathers.


----------

